
The *real* reason people are ghosting at work - hollaur
http://thenewandthenext.com/ghosting-at-work/
======
ghosterrific
This is why you plan Every. Single Day on firing your customer (employer).

Every day I focus on this:

\- give so much value, that they are afraid of losing you

\- help other people create more value, that they are afraid of losing you

\- get slightly underpaid, so they they like they are getting an amazing deal

Why?

Because:

You call the shots.

You do what you want.

You have a "no fucks given" attitude.

They have more to lose than you do if the working relationship ends.

Principles:

Never have bad debt (credit cards, mortgage without rental income, loans for
cars, etc)

Have multiple tiny income streams:

\- couple hundred bucks/month in positive rental cashflow income

\- a few bucks a month in stock dividends

\- small website that makes a few bucks a month

\- the odd freeland gig here and there (nothing wrong with taking a 5k job
that takes you a couple of weekends)

\- drive for uber once in a while to earn a few bucks

\- find deals on electronics in demand on Craigslist and resell for quick $100
(tax free ) profit.

\- Make swing trade on cryptocurrency

\- Do Airdrop signups on crypto tokens and then sell for BTC/BCH/ETH and then
cash it out or use the crypto to buy food/stuff online

... the list goes on.

Never have a single income stream. Get more, no matter how small it is.

Ask yourself this:

If your boss pays you, then who is really the head of your household. Who is
really the breadwinner?

------
subjectsigma
I don't believe this is about hiring or ghosting or millennials or any of that
at all. I think it's a symptom of our society slowly becoming some kind of
victimhood culture. Right now the easiest and fastest way to get publicity is
to be an underdog, be wounded by the big guy, and complain about it on the
Internet. This has actually created social good in many cases. We are starting
to see businesspeople, organizations, and companies adopt this shame-on-you
kind of post where they hilight the actions of their transgressors publicly
because they realize being the victim gains sympathy. Its so strange to me
that both the original LinkedIn article and the OP use the same condescending,
hurt tone to talk about the actions of one another as if this was a social
issue that needed to be brought to justice!

------
adrianmsmith
> If your application takes longer than 10 minutes to complete, you are
> missing out on 50% of qualified job applicants.

Surely it’s more like: the longer the application process, the more desperate
the candidates will need to be to complete it. Desperate because they can’t
get other jobs, because they’re not strong candidates.

So having a long application process is like “I wish to filter candidates to
get only the worst candidates”.

Only a foolish company would do that. (Of which there are many.)

~~~
nine_k
OTOH it might be a way to filter for cheapest candidates. At places where
mental capacity is prized much less, and perseverance over long dull shifts is
more important, it could even make sense. E.g. for supermarket cashiers or
warehouse workers.

------
stuntkite
Like six years ago a recruiter set me up with an interview with Sumo as a
developer. Noah said after the interview “So the recruiter wants 45% on top of
your salary. We aren’t going to pay that, but you’re a great candidate. Can
you tell us how we could find more people LIKE you?”

That guy is a scumbag.

------
free652
If a company is getting ghosted then they don't pay enough for the role.

------
Flenser
> Maybe you don’t have negative reviews on Glassdoor or Indeed because you
> paid for them to be removed

Is that possible?

~~~
perl4ever
There are often creative ways to achieve such goals. For instance, I worked
for a subsidiary of a larger company, originally an independent company of a
few hundred people. After the Glassdoor review average became particularly
terrible, one day it was folded into the parent, diluting the negative reviews
and making them impractical to find. Not surprisingly, over time the whole
company's average deteriorated.

------
scarejunba
Original conversation sounds machine generated.

